# Ragged Fins: Fin Rot, Biting, or Decor Tear?



## Monica Rich (Apr 1, 2020)

My betta's tail fins look ragged at the edges and I don't want to misdiagnose this. I know fin rot is very common so that's what I thought at first, but there's no discoloration and he's acting normal. He has no tankmates so it's not bullying. I also thought maybe he was biting his tail, but the wounds look more torn than chomped at. I think the most likely reason is that the decorations in his tank have snagged his tail, because everything in there is plastic and not silk, and like I said the tail looks ripped, not bitten or disintegrating. But I really don't wanna be getting this wrong if it is fin rot or biting, because those plastic decorations have been in there since the day I got him (2.5 months ago) and he hasn't had those ripped fins until recently, like I haven't noticed until a day or two ago. I heard an overnight quick thing means tail biting...so I don't know. Just in case I took out all the decorations and ordered some silk plants to put in there instead. I've attached a picture of when I first got him and what he looks like now, and you can see the difference in the fin edges. Am I right in saying it's tearing from decorations, or is it fin rot or biting? I just don't wanna be misdiagnosing this. 

BEFORE









NOW











*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank? 1 gallon
Does it have a filter? No
Does it have a heater? Yes
What temperature is your tank? Usually around 79 degrees
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? No

*Food:*
What food brand do you use? Wardley Betta Food
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Pellets
Freeze-dried? No
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? 2-3 pellets twice a day

*Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Every 2 weeks
What percentage of water did you change? 50%
What is the source of your water? Tap
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Dip out water, but twice since i've got him i've done a 100% water change where i've rinsed and sifted the substrate
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner? I use conditioner on all water i put in the tank. Tetra AquaSafe for Bettas

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

I honestly have no idea...I don't test the water and don't know how to go about testing it or where to start....

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms? A day or two ago
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? Just the ragged fins, nothing else I can see
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? Not really...he may be darting around more than usual...but I recently moved his tank to a different spot in the room so i thought he was just readjusting/seeing his reflection
Is your Betta still eating? Yes, normal
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? I've taken out all decorations and ordered silk plants to replace them, but that's it
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? No
How long have you owned your Betta? About 2.5 months
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? Not that i could see


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

More likely it is biting or decor damage as rot does not normally happen suddenly but is a slow process.

As you have him in a one-gallon, the first thing I would do is remove the substrate to give him more swimming room. Even though it is a one-gallon, by the time you add the substrate, decor and drop in water line it is most likely closer to a half-gallon.

I would a 50% water change every three days or 25% every other day as Ammonia can build up very quickly in smaller homes and cause a myriad of issues. Use a turkey baster between water changes to remove feces and leftover food. This will also treat fin rot if it is starting.

DT are prone to bloating so I would switch him to a more nutritious food with fewer fillers. I have used NorthFin Betta Bits and New Life Spectrum. Others recommend Omega One.

You can have your water parameters checked at most pet stores if you are able. Otherwise, if the budget allows, you can order an API Master Test Kit online. I believe I read PetCo is delivering to your vehicle if an item is ordered online for store pickup.


----------



## kaixingin (Apr 1, 2020)

It looks like tail biting to me. The silk plants will be nice but bettas get bored and stressed being in tight quarters so you might want to consider going up to a 3 gallon at least. Its good you have a heater also. More room will always make them happier  Good luck~


----------

